# new fishing spot in the city



## fishin_magician (Apr 9, 2015)

So I been fishing one of two local city lakes for 7 years you can pull out nice sized bass,trout,crappies.. However I've yet to ever see a boat... I called the city they sell permits to boat on it... Electric or hand propelled only... There's a ramp and x2 docks it's a 22 acre lake... Am I about to look like a jack ass with my 12ft aluminum wards seaking and a 50lb thrust trolling motor??? Lol or did I find a gem until it gets flooded once people see me out there ????


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 9, 2015)

Go have fun!!!!!!!! I'm surprized that someone is not fishing out of a yak or a canoe.


----------



## fishin_magician (Apr 9, 2015)

gillhunter said:


> Go have fun!!!!!!!! I'm surprized that someone is not fishing out of a yak or a canoe.


Hahahah man thats what I said.... I never seen any type of watercraft out there.... Then I came across the city lake website and they sell permits....I will be getting one this week


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 9, 2015)

FISH! heck i used to get odd looks on the 4 acre pond in our neighborhood. it is heavily wooded on most sides and you cant fish from the "beach" as there are always kids playing. i have been seen many evenings with my 10' john and trolling motor..........


----------



## nlester (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks good, what type of fish do they stock?


----------



## fishin_magician (Apr 9, 2015)

lovedr79 said:


> FISH! heck i used to get odd looks on the 4 acre pond in our neighborhood. it is heavily wooded on most sides and you cant fish from the "beach" as there are always kids playing. i have been seen many evenings with my 10' john and trolling motor..........


Hahahah man OK that makes me feel way better at least this one is 22 acres....


----------



## fishin_magician (Apr 9, 2015)

nlester said:


> Looks good, what type of fish do they stock?


They stock trout anually (rainbow and lake) white bass,large mouth and white crappie every other year... I've pulled out some fat bass from that lake... There's a side that hasa bunch of cat tails that you can't get to from the trails...I'm very excited.


----------



## fishin_magician (Apr 9, 2015)

OK so I couldn't wait.. appearantly the other city lake is included in the permit. Its a 58 acre lake...however the permit for gas motors was ridiculous plus you need insurance... So I went for the $50 non motorized permit (electric trolling motor is considered non motorized) both of the lakes are 10 minutes away the small lake is open sunrise to sunset and the big lake is only open to non motorized boaters Tuesday/Thursday sunrise to sunset. And Saturday and Sunday from 5 pm to sunset


----------



## Insanity (Apr 9, 2015)

A lot of folks are to cheap to pay to fish. :mrgreen: 
I somtimes pay to fish two ponds here. Lol it's just me there to.


----------



## fishin_magician (Apr 9, 2015)

Insanity said:


> A lot of folks are to cheap to pay to fish. :mrgreen:
> I somtimes pay to fish two ponds here. Lol it's just me there to.


Hahahah not me especially considering I have 10 big lakes an hour away in all directions.... So this is Definitely a bonus... 50$ shit I pay that in one trip just for gas.


----------



## Abraham (Apr 9, 2015)

Good find and it might be a great spot but the acreage makes it sound bigger in my experience. I was looking at a hunting atlas this winter for public areas and there was this nice sized lake right by the main portion. I know the area but couldn't place where this lake might be. Turns out it was what us locals have called North Pond for generations lol. 24 acres is what it's listed as I think.


----------



## fishin_magician (Apr 12, 2015)

I took my boat on the lake and pulled out close to 30 rainbow trout.it was awesome... Everybody on the shore was like "what the hell you using". I was using small flies and just trolling the lake.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 12, 2015)

What you need to do is file some FOI request as to the number of permits sold and the cost of running the permit system. If the numbers don't add up you can push to have the permit program dropped.


----------



## fishin_magician (Apr 14, 2015)

Love this lake


----------



## Insanity (Apr 18, 2015)

And no boat traffic! That does look pretty. :mrgreen: 
Carful don't make it look to easy Infront of the bank fishermen or you'll have company. There not all to cheap to pay if you make it look to easy. Lol. 
We need like a duck blind to cover our boats so they can't see what we are doing/catching.


----------

